# contador de chistes



## Carisma

Pessoal:

Como se diz em português do Brasil "contador de chistes", aquela pessoa que no palco conta piadas para o público??

Obrigada pela ajuda!!


----------



## Fanaya

Que eu saiba, _monologista cómico_ em Portugal. Não sei no Brasil, mas parece-me que, caso for assim lá, seria _cômico_.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Fanaya.... humorista????


----------



## Fanaya

Sim, humorista está correcto. Por outro lado, não sei se comediante é apropriado também neste caso, pois eu penso que se refere normalmente aos actores.


----------



## joaosilva

No Brasil é *contador de piadas*, para descrever o _contador de chistes_

http://boaspiadas.blogspot.com/2007/03/qual-o-melhor-contador-de-piadas-do.html

 É claro que também se diz humorista e cômico mas são palavras mais abrangentes.
Acho que também é comúm dizer do inglês: stand-up, stand-up comedy, comédia stand-up, stand-up show...


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Que eu saiba, _monologista cómico_ em Portugal.


 
Monologista? De '_monólogo_', será? Onde é que ouviste isso?


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, pessoal!!!!!


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Monologista? De '_monólogo_', será? Onde é que ouviste isso?



Num bar em Valença do Minho ouvi que havia um espectáculo nocturno em que actuaria um monologista cómico. Pode ser um regionalismo ou simplesmente uma palavra que provenha da influência do espanhol, tendo em conta a proximidade da cidade com a fronteira espanhola.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Num bar em Valença do Minho ouvi que havia um espectáculo nocturno em que actuaria um monologista cómico. Pode ser um regionalismo ou simplesmente uma palavra que provenha da influência do espanhol, tendo em conta a proximidade da cidade com a fronteira espanhola.


 
Obrigado. Posso estar enganado, mas julgo que esse termo não existe em português.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Obrigado. Posso estar enganado, mas julgo que esse termo não existe em português.



Provavelmente não. No dicionário Priberam não existe tal termo, de modo que, se existir, deve ser muito incomum.


----------



## joaosilva

Não existe ainda... se convencermos o pessoal do contrário passa a existir... É a brincar!!
Em qualquer caso seria monologUista.
Afinal acho que não vai pegar; quanto mais o repito mentalmente mais me parece uma aberração


----------



## Audie

Fanaya said:


> Sim, humorista está correcto. Por outro lado, não sei se comediante é apropriado também neste caso, pois eu penso que refere-se normalmente aos actores.


Engraçado. Me parece o contrário: _humorista _seria mais o ator de programas humorísticos e _comediante, _aquele que faz um espetáculo sozinho num teatro. Mas não sei se isso tem algum fundamento.

Quanto a '_contador de piadas_', isso me soa apenas como o título que se dá a alguém que se conhece (não propriamente um artista) por ter essa capacidade de contar bem piadas para divertir os conhecidos (um amigo, um tio, um professor que é ótimo contador de piadas).


----------



## Carisma

Isso aí, Audierunt, neste caso é assim, é simplesmente aquela pessoa que tem habilidade para contar piada, porém, não é artista, nem trabalha disso, só faz como hobby...

Obrigada a todos!!!


----------



## Odinilson

"Contador de piadas" seria a tradução palavra por palavra. Porém,  "humorista" me parece melhor. Pois o primeiro termo é mais amplo. Pode ser qualquer pessoa.


----------

